# who keeps thier skidsteers on site? how do you keep them from getting stolen?



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

im going to leave a skid on site at a wharehouse i plow. im just wondering how you guys keep them from getting stolen? luck?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

We dont trailer at all. ONly leave on site. try to negotiate the best place to keep it. In a ramp, under a light, near a camera anything in a lot that is most visible to be watch or least visable to be hidden.
Otherwise lock it have good insurance and hope for the best.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Store it in a container and install a hidden ignition cutoff switch, or pull a battery terminal wire.
Install GPS tracking or at minimum, advertise the machine is GPS tracked.


----------



## zman9119 (Oct 3, 2004)

Encoded machine specific key, the "club" for the controls, plus use hardened chains that are almost impossible to cut.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

We leave all our machines on site, and never had an issue. I agree that finding a well lit spot, and usually parked close to a road is a good idea (bonus having your name on equipment parked near the road...FREE advertising) We also loosen the fuse for ignition so all the driver has to do is remember to push it back in before he tries and start it.


----------



## charlefoxtrtot (Oct 26, 2003)

I prefer rigging them with an explosive charge


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Disconnect (not completely, so it still looks hooked up) one of the wiring harnesses in the engine compartment.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the "GPS tracking" sticker idea

Anyone get quotes on insurance for these machines?


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

I have the coded key from Cat, keep it in a well lit area, keep my insurance paid up and cross my fingers! LOL


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

charlefoxtrtot;1330859 said:


> I prefer rigging them with an explosive charge


Lmao!! Haha


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Why don't we post all our ways so thiefs can read them?

Without being specific. GPS, pulling fuses, wires, or a module. Chains, location, etc.

We do all we can to keep honest people honest, but a thief can still take it if he has it in him.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

nothing can stop a roll back tow truck, I like wedging machines in places and all the above tricks


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

trqjnky;1329991 said:


> im going to leave a skid on site at a wharehouse i plow. im just wondering how you guys keep them from getting stolen? luck?


what type and year are the skids? newer machines have power disconnect and electronic key codes for theft protection also like previously mentioned in this thread a storage container will help protect your skid and plow. good luck, also a bit of patience and a good scope you could have some target practice


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Leave a 6ft snake in the cab...


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

leave my mother in law in the cab


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

http://www.dewaltmobilelock.com/main.asp

http://www.brickhousesecurity.com/d...mam=85491576&zmas=1&zmac=50&zmap=080-dw-ds500


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1330037 said:


> Store it in a container and install a hidden ignition cutoff switch, or pull a battery terminal wire.
> Install GPS tracking or at minimum, advertise the machine is GPS tracked.


Take a screwdriver or piece of wire from pos terminal on battery to starter and that should get it going no?


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

magnum1;1332318 said:


> leave my mother in law in the cab


I understand that one 100%!!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Grassman09;1332354 said:


> Take a screwdriver or piece of wire from pos terminal on battery to starter and that should get it going no?


....or just put the terminal wire back on. The point is to stop guys who hop in quick and try to urn it on, it wont crank and they run away. not an auto mechanic..


----------



## Cam.at.Heritage (Feb 1, 2011)

alldayrj;1332452 said:


> ....or just put the terminal wire back on. The point is to stop guys who hop in quick and try to urn it on, it wont crank and they run away. not an auto mechanic..


Yes that's the point exactly.... if they are set on taking it they will do it, its really to prevent the spur of the moment guys...or drunk students from going on joy rides.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Grassman09;1332354 said:


> Take a screwdriver or piece of wire from pos terminal on battery to starter and that should get it going no?


Hopefully you used a good lock on the engine door


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

You mentioned it is a warehouse, Would they let you store it inside in a small enclosed area out if their way but yet accessible to you when the need be.


----------



## dirtybird (Jul 18, 2010)

shipping container, locked and blocked by the backhoe. We lost some spreader grates to the scrap metal thieves but no machines last year.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

DaySpring Services;1330952 said:


> Disconnect (not completely, so it still looks hooked up) one of the wiring harnesses in the engine compartment.


lol, surprised some of you go to this extent! but not without warrant!

We had one of our 2011 332D deeres "used" last year. Another contractor "we assume", right near a main highway on a day we weren't doing any work, no salting or plowing, come and load our salt from our pile, with our machine.

Crew noticed it as soon as they showed up on site next, called saying half the pile is missing, same guys who were there 3 days prior, literally, someone stole 8~ tons worth, loaded with our machine "musta had a JD standard key" to get inside and run it, stole the $110 JD rubber floor mat sound insulator and a $15 vent for the hvac? We since have gotten coded ignition overides from the dealer on them, but im still going to talk to a locksmith to put our OWN door locks built into them with our own cut keys so the standard key only starts the engine. What BS, $58k machines and any joe blow can open and operate them. Luckily it wasnt damaged at all and machine not stolen... It would be way tooooo easy to jack these machines if you have big enough trucks and trailers these days, they'd never find them without GPS/Lojack trackers , you'd take them 1-2 states away and nobody would ever even know to look for them there.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I also change the locks on the cab door, costs $20 and he really puts on a funky key, same kind we use on all our change machines at the laundrymat


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

magnum1;1332318 said:


> leave my mother in law in the cab


Thanks for the laugh:laughing:


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

magnum1;1332318 said:


> leave my mother in law in the cab


ummm, so who is brave enough to plow the lot for the second storm???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*keyless*

bobcat keyless pinpad. 
4 digit code.

best $600 option ever.

I sugest changing the code every so often cause you can see the wear on the keys that you push or dirty hands mark the numbers and well if you know the four numbers you could try all 16 combinations.


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

JD Has teh Lock out codes, and any chain can be cut, how do you cut one to length if it can be cut? and a roll back truck is useless if the machines hyd are freed up... gps tracking is the best and if you get the right system u can spy on your operators, but safest bet is rig it with explosives put a rattle snake in it and leave your mother in law in it, with any luck the snake will bite the mother in law and she will try to run and hte mamchine will blow up.


my biggest worry is kids joy riding or kids breaking windows


also bring a impact gun and compresser and take the front wheels off, cant go anywhere than


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

On a serious note if your worried about vandals either haul the unit ( which is our preference) or store it in a secure place close to the job site ( within driving distance )
so you or an employee can drive the skid to the site.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

The new Deere has a password lock on it. The New Holland has the door handle chained to the boom. The other 3 Deeres have a battery kill switch and the door chained to the boom. We should also put a lock on the engine door, but haven't.


----------



## zman9119 (Oct 3, 2004)

welder1122;1345400 said:


> ... and any chain can be cut, how do you cut one to length if it can be cut?


We use pewag lifting chains which have a breaking force of over 70,000lbs, so unless you have a plasma cutter you are not getting through it. We also use the CAT secure keys for all our equipment plus they are all in high vis areas so it would be pretty obvious if someone was trying to take it. This is all after we had 3 stolen within 2 weeks of each other about 5 years ago.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

JaimeG;1346001 said:


> The new Deere has a password lock on it. The New Holland has the door handle chained to the boom. The other 3 Deeres have a battery kill switch and the door chained to the boom. We should also put a lock on the engine door, but haven't.


What kind of password lock device do you use?


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Ramairfreak98ss;1346424 said:


> What kind of password lock device do you use?


Just the factory code you mentioned above.


----------

